# Sick chick for a friend



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

Anocna not doing goid very lethargic ,not eating or drinking. Gave her dugar warter and a slurry or chick feed . And under the lamp keeping warm . Fingers crossed sge makes it


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

About the only other thing you can throw at them that young is Corrid or Sulmet just in case its cocci. If the peep has had any contact with outdoors or outdoors coming in to it, its possible to contract it. 

One of the people here brought some dirt in for her chicks to dig in and you guessed it, a whole bunch of them got cocci.


----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks , I don't think she has but I fear that she may not be get enough elctrolights


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Don't be tossing electrolytes at peep. Electrolytes help keep the electrical system of the body working in rhythm. Its over the stress of shipping far enough that they are not necessary.


----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content














She sent eyes beak and butt pics


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't see a sick chick there. I would need to see a pic of it just standing on its own. 

Truth is, if its not cocci there is very little that can be done at this age. Making sure its getting food and water is about all that can be done. It could very well be a genetic issue that there is no fix for.


----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

Thank you robin, it passed but we have all had it happen.


----------

